# Rostock Rulez!



## [email protected] (9. August 2006)

Moin Leute!

Is euch schon mal aufgefalln dass die Biker Szene in der Hansestadt immer größer wird? Vor allem sind alle Fahrstile von CC über Dirt bis DH vertreten. Zudem werden immer mehr Spots in HRO und Umgebung angelegt oder vergrößert. Falls ihr Lust habt mal mit uns n Ausflug in die Heimischen Wälder zu machen oda paar neue Spots kenenlernen wollt, dann meldet euch einfach hier. Wir haben Dirts und sind gerade dabei ne FR/DH mit Northshores und so nem Zeugs zu bauen. Wäre echt cool wenn sich hier paar gleichgesinnte treffen würden. Wir sind aba keene Profis oda so. Sind aber gerade dabei unser 3. Video zu drehen. Also wenn ihr was drauf habt könnt ihr ne kleene Nebenrolle   bekommen.  

MfG
Dicker & The Dirt Crew & The DC Productions

Ps:
Es wäre voll cool wenn wir in diesem Thema einige Spots zusammentragen und somit nen kleinen Spot-Guide rund um Rostock erstellen könnten .


----------



## Schnarkie (9. August 2006)

Tja, so siehts aus, kann da kaum noch was zusetzen!
Naja, da wir ja alle aus der gleichend Gegend kommen, is das für uns ein leichtes, sich zu kontaktieren, falls noch wer mit will, POSTED was das zeug hällt.
Es is immer gut neue Biker kennenzulernen ;-)

Cya greetZ de Schnarkie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrispy_konafan (12. August 2007)

Also ich bin gerade erst nach HRo gezogen und bin auch noch auf der Suche nach n paar bikekollegen, da ich die Leuz, die ich hier bis jetzt kennengelernt habe nicht wirklich fürs biken überzeugen kann. Mein Stuff ist nur momentan noch außer GEfecht gesetzt, da mein Brave-Vorbau gerissen und meine olle Hayes Nine fröhlich vor sich hin tropft :/ Aber sobald ich meine neuen Parts hab würd ich gern mal mitkommen.. 
Würd auch helfen das mit aufzubauen- gerade so große Doubles sind ja immer recht aufwenig..

gruß Chrispy


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Wo kann man denn in HRO DH oder FR fahren?


----------



## Chrispy_konafan (16. August 2007)

Na Freeride und Downhill nicht wirklich- aber richtig schöne große Doubles sind da am Zoo.. Das is direkt daneben. Aber is echt geil da, auch wenn ich nich so für Dirtjump bin aber die Dirtlines gefallen mir- viel Abwechslung und so..
Wenn de willst zeig ichs dir mal. Aber erst in ca. 1 Monat- dann sind meine neuen Parts da- bis dahin muss ich zu Fuß gehen :/ 
Achja und gegenüber von diesem Spot kannst du sag ich mal "light-freeriden" Da schlengelt sich dann ne STrecke zwischen den Bäumen lang- is auch ganz witzig- paar Kicker mit zwischen- passt schon


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2007)

Na denn lass uns ma da langdallern, solange ich mein Fully noch habe


----------

